# Permanent Residency 3/4 stages left?



## nsbrown (May 4, 2017)

I was told that I have 3 or 4 stages left before getting an outcome for my Permanent Residency.

I asked how long that would take and they couldn't say.

Anyone know how long this process can take?

Been waiting over 21 months now.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Tweet them send emails to the DG and minister. I don't know what 3/4 means . But you can follow up with DHA.


----------



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi NS Brown 

At least your application is moving,as a matter of interest on what section is your PR application on

Thanks 

N


----------



## kasia_durban (May 17, 2016)

i have waited 25 months for mine ....


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

kasia_durban said:


> i have waited 25 months for mine ....


its been 10 months for me now.. whenever i call them they always say the application is currently with the adjudicator.


----------



## nsbrown (May 4, 2017)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Tweet them send emails to the DG and minister. I don't know what 3/4 means . But you can follow up with DHA.


DG and minister? Does that really work?


----------



## nsbrown (May 4, 2017)

Ncube family said:


> Hi NS Brown
> 
> At least your application is moving,as a matter of interest on what section is your PR application on
> 
> ...


They just said it's in stages 4 or 5, they need sign off from the head person or something.


----------



## nsbrown (May 4, 2017)

kasia_durban said:


> i have waited 25 months for mine ....


Damn! Have you phoned to see where they are with it?


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

nsbrown said:


> I was told that I have 3 or 4 stages left before getting an outcome for my Permanent Residency.
> 
> I asked how long that would take and they couldn't say.
> 
> ...


After 26 months of waiting :drama:, I got an email that the PRP outcome for my son has been dispatched to VFS and will be ready for collection in 1 working day :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## navitas (Jul 13, 2017)

For most people, it usually takes somewhere around 2 years (thus around 24/26 months).


----------



## Anniemae (Apr 21, 2017)

nsbrown said:


> I was told that I have 3 or 4 stages left before getting an outcome for my Permanent Residency.
> 
> I asked how long that would take and they couldn't say.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you call 0800601190 the call centre or someone specific?


----------

